# Never give in to AGE,, I did better than expected



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm 61 years old this weekend, I just finished 24hours in the canyon, ( June 4/5 2022)
I had a pacemaker done on 1/31/22, Over the flowing few months, I started training, At first, it was very easy rides no elevation changes then slowly built up to harder longer more elevation change rides. I trained 3-4 days a week.

With that said, I was able to win my class with one more lap than anyone else in my class. I just was surprised to have won. My wife at 56 trained with me and set the 16-year course record for Ladies her age. ( she has only been riding for 20 months total) She lapped every lady in her age group, I could not be more proud.

Guys if I can come back from a heart attack and a pacemaker, yall can enjoy the time on bikes as well --- NEVER GIVE UP TO AGE
Blessing to all


----------



## amc_ (Jun 26, 2020)

So rad, congratulations! Thx for sharing. Inspiring to say the least.


----------



## Carbonfan (Sep 26, 2017)

Enjoy the riding career! Congratulations!


----------



## woodzyzlucky (Dec 15, 2021)

I am such a fan of yours,Thank you for sharing,great passion story.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

That's mighty impressive !!! Congratulations !


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Uplifting accomplishments and outstanding achievements by you and your wife. I like the motto for the race: Cancer Doesn't Sleep... Why Should We! That would get my adrenalin pumping too


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Congratulations!
A notable accomplishment.
It was a hot weekend there!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Awesome job by both of you! Inspiration to keep on keepin' on.

Looking at the results...there is also a guy in the 70+ category that kicked some butt. Amazing...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice work and great story & pics!


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

Excellent job great story well done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Great stuff to read about you and your wife! I just bought my first new Mt Bike in over 25 years ... use to race XC in the 80's and 90's....gonna be 71 in a couple months and hopefully can get fit enough to race again....gotta admit though my new bike has batteries...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I wanted to give you a like and a wow!


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

baker said:


> Awesome job by both of you! Inspiration to keep on keepin' on.
> 
> Looking at the results...there is also a guy in the 70+ category that kicked some butt. Amazing...


yes I hope to be that ride in 70's


----------



## Champion_Monster (Nov 30, 2014)

Great photos! congrats!


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I think I told you that you were going to kick ass. Soooo, I take credit for your success. 

Seriously, freaking awesome. What I needed to see. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Dr. Don,

Considering the above photo….I think you have ‘splaining to do Lucy…..how did you earn that souvenir???


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I can make up a good story, but sadly my foot slipped and then caught, snapping my ankle, when walking down an embankment. No mind altering substances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Damn Doc....that sounds incredible painful!! Here's to a rapid recovery and hope you're back on the bike soon!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lemme see... 

Massive myocardial infarction and heart surgery, 2014. This year has been another landfill fire with a rare form of cancer and subsequent treatment. 

Here is my therapist that made it possible to be a cancer survivor.









Here lurks Sunspot, a pithy little dirt ripper that has been awesome! One speed automatic, with an attitude.

If all can keep the right frame of mind, their ability to mend is much, much more powerful. Efficacy of treatment is far more successful. 

Way to go, goofyarcher, way to go!


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Lemme see...
> 
> Massive myocardial infarction and heart surgery, 2014. This year has been another landfill fire with a rare form of cancer and subsequent treatment.
> 
> ...


Keep us updated 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

DrDon said:


> Keep us updated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That I shall, Doc. Long road travelled and more travel to go with recovery from it all.

BTW: How ya doin' with that flat repair? Hope ya mend up well!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Congratulations and well done.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thankya, Bubba!


----------

